# Monumental and independence day



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The movie monumental that is. I watched it last night. It will tell you what is wrong with this nation, and the lies perpetuated by the liberals. First lets start with a picture of a monument that we have never seen in our school text books. I think this is the most important monument in our nation. More important than the statue of Liberty, Washington Monument, Lincoln Memorial or any other monument.










Does anyone know what this is? I think I am taking a trip east just to photograph it and see it with my own eyes. It sits in a residential neighborhood and they never take you there. It's called a Monument to the Forefathers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_M ... orefathers

They left us a monument that is a road map to the success of this nation. It is anchored deep in Christianity and the opposite of what liberals tell us about separation of church and state.






Notice the statue Morality holds the Ten commandments.

The statue on the top -- Her name is faith and she points to God








Other statues I forget, but seated with a sword is Liberty
Others include Morality, Wisdom etc all based on the Bible.

I am going to buy a few of the movies to give to friends and relatives. A historian describes the statue in the movie Monumental, but so far I can find nothing on the internet. I'll keep searching and add them as an edit to this post.

Edit: http://ctmonuments.net/2010/08/national ... outh-mass/
Notice the statue Morality holds the Ten Commandments.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

To start with Happy Independence Day. I thought I would bring this back to the top since Obama says we are not a Christian nation. Also, even some conservatives are confused about separation of church and state. Even our supreme court is ignorant.


----------

